# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  استراتژی ها سر جلسه کنکور 1400║تایپک مهم

## _Aramesh_

*سلام و وقت بخیر به دوستان عزیز کنکوری
**قریب به سه تا چهار روز به کنکور 1400 باقی مانده و 
کم کم هرکسی مزد زحمات این چند وقتش رو میگیره 
**(ان شاالله که همه بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید)

اما یکی از عواملی که باعث میشه نتیجه خوبی سر جلسه بگیرید 
**استراتژی پاسخگویی سر جلسه کنکور هست
**
من شخصا تایپک های مختلف رو نگاه کردم و تایپکی مستقیما به این موضوع نپرداخته بود 
پس تصمیم گرفتم باجازه دوستان عزیز این تایپک رو بزنم که به این موضوع بپردازیم و 
از تجریبات همدیگه کمک بگیریم که** بهترین نتیجه* *رو بتونیم بگیریم 
**پس لطفا از استراتژی هایی که سرجلسه آزمون بکار میبرید و قراره این هفته در کنکور هم بکار ببرید بگید تا بتونیم از تجربه همه استفاده کنیم 
**و خواهشم از رتبه برترهای عزیزی که محبت میکنن و به سوالات بچه ها پاسخ میدن اینه که اونها هم مشارکت کنند و از تجربه هاشون بگن و نقشه هایی که نتیجه خوب داشتن یا حتی نتیجه ندادن!**
.
.
مثلا :
سوالات رو طبق دفترچه پاسخ دادید یا نظمش رو بهم زدید ؟ اگه بهم زدید با چه نظمی جواب دادید اگه نه معمولا چه مدت زمانی رو برا هر درس پیشنهاد میدید
و استراتژی های بصورت مخصوص هر درسی که بکار بردید .

چندتا نمونه میگم 
مثلا برای شیمی میگن بهتره یه ربع اول فقط به سوالات مفهومی و متن کتاب جواب بدید و بعدش برید سراغ مسئله ها 
برای ریاضی میگن از سوال اول شروع نکنید یکی یکی جواب بدید اول آسونها رو پیدا کنید 
و....


امیدوارم این تایپک مورد توجه دوستان قرار بگیره که تایپک مفیدی باشه*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

تاپیک ، تاپیکه خیلی خوبیه ولی نه برای الان

مثلا میشد حدودای یکی دوماه پیش این تاپیک رو پرورش داد

ولی الان که کلا سه چهار روز مونده به کنکور ، یکی از پرریسک ترین و در 90 درصد اوقات پرضرر ترین کاری که میشه کرد این هست که یهو تغییر جدیدی توی نحوه آزمون زدن (مثل ترتیب پاسخگویی) ایجاد کنید

*بهترین کار الان همین هست که هرطور توی این مدت عادت و تمرین کردید به همون طریق سرجلسه ی کنکور پیش برید*

البته میشه یسری حالت ها برای کنترل احساسات و برگردوندن تمرکز رو گوشزد و درصورت نیاز اجراش کرد

----------


## _Aramesh_

> تاپیک ، تاپیکه خیلی خوبیه ولی نه برای الان
> 
> مثلا میشد حدودای یکی دوماه پیش این تاپیک رو پرورش داد
> 
> ولی الان که کلا سه چهار روز مونده به کنکور ، یکی از پرریسک ترین و در 90 درصد اوقات پرضرر ترین کاری که میشه کرد این هست که یهو تغییر جدیدی توی نحوه آزمون زدن (مثل ترتیب پاسخگویی) ایجاد کنید
> 
> *بهترین کار الان همین هست که هرطور توی این مدت عادت و تمرین کردید به همون طریق سرجلسه ی کنکور پیش برید*
> 
> البته میشه یسری حالت ها برای کنترل احساسات و برگردوندن تمرکز رو گوشزد و درصورت نیاز اجراش کرد


*
بله حق باشماست تغییرات اساسی مضره . بیشتر هدف من هم تجربیات کوچیک برای سرجلسه مثل مثال هایی که زدم هست*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*بنظرم کنکور امسال یه چیزی مابین 98 و 99 بشه و درجه سختیش بطورکل نسبت به پارسال یمقدار کاهش داشته باشه
ولی درکل
اگه کنکور سختی بود ، مدیریت هوش هیجانی تون رو به دست بگیرید و نذارید باعث بشه سوالاتی رو هم که بلدید از چنگتون دراره*  


آزمون متوسط واسه همه خوبه ولی آزمون سخت میاد تفکیک رو میبره سمت افرادی که میتونن توی محدودیت ها خودشون و شرایط رو کنترل کنن((eq ... به همین خاطر کنکوری هایی که دربرابر سختیای طول سال مقاومت کردن و هی درسشون رو قطع و نوسانی نکردن نتیجه بهتری میگیرن، پس سختیای روزا تا کنکور رو تبدیل یه ابزار برای قوی کردن eq خودمون کنیم
این همه گفته میشه از آزمون فرار نکنید شاید اونی که از آزمونا فرار نکرده چندبار با تجربه کردن شرایط نامناسب تجربه و مهارتش بالا رفته باشه ، مثلا من یادمه توی یکی از آزمونای جامع سنجش یسری سوال خیلی سخت و وقت گیر شیمی داده شده بود هرچند کیفیت سوالا داغون بود اما وقتی این مدل آزمون رو ببینی دیگه شیمی سخت سرجلسه کنکور کمتر شوکه ت میکنه و ازقبل یه نیمچه تجربه ای برای کنترل شرایط داری.
همیشه نتیجه آزمونای سخت به شرط کنترل eq خیلی عالی میشه ، خیلی بهتر از انتظارات ، چون اکثر بچه ها خودشونو آماده نمیکنن واسه چنین چیزی

مهم ترین عواملی که باعث میشه یک داوطلب خوب درمواجهه با یک کنکور سخت به اندازه پتانسیلش نتیجه نگیره =
_مدیریت زمان
_بی دقتی
_کمال گرایی سرجلسه برای پاسخگویی به همه سوالات
_بهم زدن سهم و توازن دروس سرجلسه (بدون برنامه ی قبلی به علت خارج شدن شرایط از کنترل)
_درگیر شدن و جاگذاشتن تمرکز روی تستای قبلی ای که نتوسنتی پاسخ بدی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> منکه توی بی دقتی کردن سر جلسه حسابی رکورد دارم!
> یکی از اتفاقای عجیب غریبی که برام میوفته اینه که مثلا یه سوال گفته کدام گزینه نادرست است؟گزینه نادرست رو میزنم میرم سوال بعدی گفته کدام گزینه درست است؟ولی من نمیدونم چرا همچنان با اون دهنیت اینکه باید دنبال گزنه غلط باشم دنبال جواب میگردم همین زیست 99 رو که زدم شاید حدود سه مورد اینجوری برام پیش اومد**
> *



*وقتی صورت سوال رو برای بار اول میخونی ، دور خواسته ی سوال خط بکش ، اگه گفته کدام درست است دورش خط بکش ، یا مثلا اگه گفته کدام نادرست نیست ! دورش خط بکش و بالاش بنویس کدام درست است تا بعدا دوباره هی برنگردی ببینی سوال نوشته کدام نادرست نیست بعد هی بخوای تمرکز کنی ببینی باید دنبال چی بگردی..... خلاصه اینکه فعل ها و خواسته های سوال رو برای خودتون بولد کنید تا هم تمرکز و هم زمان تون حفظ بشه*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> یه وقتایی هم مثلا جواب درست گزینه 3 من تو پاسخبرگ 2 رو پرمیکنم**تو تحلیل همش از خودم میپرسم منکه میدونستم جواب 3 چراااا دو رو پرکردم؟!
> *


*زمانی که به جواب رسیدی ، اول دور گزینه ی جواب خط بکش و بعد زیرلب با خودت تکرار کن ، (مثلا) سوال 75 جوابش گزینه ی 3 ، این رو بعداز انتخاب گزینه تا زمانه پرکردنه گزینه داخل پاسخبرگ زیر لب یا توی ذهنت زمزمه کن*

----------


## matinaz

فقط درباره سوالایی که بلدیم ولی وقت گیره دقیقا باید چیکار کنیم؟ بذاریم برا اخر کار؟
اخه من میگم شاید ازمون سخت باشه بعد ادم هرچی میره جلوتر بیشتر برگاش میریزه بعد اصن اون سوالا که بلد بوده و جواب نداده یادش نمیاد

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> فقط درباره سوالایی که بلدیم ولی وقت گیره دقیقا باید چیکار کنیم؟ بذاریم برا اخر کار؟
> اخه من میگم شاید ازمون سخت باشه بعد ادم هرچی میره جلوتر بیشتر برگاش میریزه بعد اصن اون سوالا که بلد بوده و جواب نداده یادش نمیاد


باید یه مدل هدف گذاری کنی

مثلا 35 تا سوال شیمی داریم ، من میام میگم باتوجه به آزمونای شبیه سازی که این چندهفته توی خونه زدم و شناختی که از خودم پیدا کردم ، میگم من دور اول از 35 تا سوال ، حداقل 20 تاش رو جواب میدم ، حالا بین این 20 تا ممکنه چندتا سوال رو که برام راحت بوده خیلی سریع پاسخ داده باشم پس حق دارم این تایم حفظ شده رو برای چندتا سوال از بین اون 20 تا که ممکنه یکم وقت گیر باشه ولی راه حل رو بهش مسلط و بلدم ، این زمان رو صرف حل اون سوالات میکنم ، و دراخر هم توی دور بعدی برمیگردم سر سوالای باقی مونده که ترجیح دادم نگه دارم برای اولویت آخر ، بین این حدود 15 تا سوال هم قرار نیست همه ی 15 تاش رو بزنم ، بلکه میام یه اسکن میکنم ببینم کدوم هاش رو میتونم با تمرکز و خرج زمان باقی مونده به جواب صحیح برسونم (نه اینکه با سوال کشتی بگیرم آخرسر حتی از سر لج بازی شانسی گزینه بزنم)

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> *سلام و وقت بخیر به دوستان عزیز کنکوری
> **قریب به سه تا چهار روز به کنکور 1400 باقی مانده و 
> کم کم هرکسی مزد زحمات این چند وقتش رو میگیره 
> **(ان شاالله که همه بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید)
> *




*من این مطالب رو از تاپیک @Saeed79 برداشتم تو این چند وقت هم ازشون استفاده کردم. ممنون ازش* :Y (592): *. شما هم روی چندتا ازمون تمرین کن تا سر کنکور برات جدید نباشه

*
*زمان های نقصانی
باید مشخص کنی که قراره از زمان اون درس چقدرش رو دور اول بذاری و چقدرش رو دور دوم . توی 2 بخش این روش رو بررسی میکنیم . اول زمان های نقصانی متعادل که میتونی از آزمون اول اجراش کنی و بعد تغییرش بدی (همون ریسک پذیری ای که گفتم) و دوم نکات مهم و اشتباهات مرگبار این روش !!


زمان پیشنهادی هر درس

فارسی : 15 دقیقه دور اول - 8 دقیقه دور دوم
عربی : 13 دقیقه دور اول - 5 دقیقه دور دوم
دینی : 10 دقیقه دور اول - 5 دقیقه دور دوم
زبان : 15 دقیقه دور اول - 4 دقیقه
نکته : زمان هر بخش رو بین 1 تا 3 دقیقه میتونی تغییر بدی

ریاضی : 30 دقیقه دور اول - 15 دقیقه دور دوم
زیست : 30 دقیقه دور اول - 15 دقیقه دور دوم
فیزیک : 25 دقیقه دور اول - 10 دقیقه دور دوم
شیمی : 25 دقیقه دور اول - 15 دقیقه دور دوم
10 دقیقه آزاد برای : 1-زمین شناسی یا 2-فوت کوزه گری یا 3-تکمیل دور دوم
نکته : زمان هر بخش رو بین 1 تا 10 دقیقه میتونی تغییر بدی

نکات مهم
1- تناسب مهمترین اصل این روشه . زمان ها رو فضایی تغییر نده ! نیا دور اول فارسی رو 30 دقیقه زمان بدی . یا زیست رو 40 دقیقه دور اول وقت بذاری
2- اجبار ! این روشو باید انجام بدی . نمیتونی ولش کنی بگی توی یه دور بهتر میزنم
3- اول با اختصاصیا شروع کن بعد با عمومیا . چون عمومیا زمانشون خیلی کمه و واقعن نقصانی کار کردن واسشون مهارت میخواد
4- بهش پایبند باش . اگه توی خونه پیش خودت گفتی حالا یه 5 دقیقه بیشتر میذارم , همون موقع خودتو تنبیه کن که مغزت دیگه سمت این تفکرات مخرب نره
5- بزرگترین بخش مدیریت زمان همین زمان نقصانیه . اگه نصفه انجامش بدی یا کلن ولش کنی شک نکن توی آزمون زمان کم میاری ... توی کنکور هیچ معجزه ای رخ نمیده که بگی سرعتم زیاد میشه زمان کم نمیارم ...
6- ریسک پذیر باش و زمان هارو هر آزمون تغییر بده تا به دقیقه خاص خودت برسی
7- تقلید ممنوع ! از زمان نقصانی بقیه تقلید نکن . ازشون الگو بگیر


ضربدر منها
اسم این روش رو حتما شنیدی . ولی خب نحوه صحیح اجراش رو نه ... واسه همینه که اکثر بچه ها حتی با اجرا کردن این تکنیک بازم زمان کم میارن !
کل مباحث این تکنیک رو توی 2 بخش کامل جمع میکنیم : 1- نحوه اجرا 2- نکات مربوطه



نحوه اجرا : دور اول

تیپ تست های زیر رو توی دور اول نزن ( کنارشون یه ضربدر بزن)
1- تست های وقت گیر
2- تست های مربوط به مباحث خاص (مثلن گیاهی خیلی ضعیفی . پس کنار تستای گیاهی ضربدر بزن) .
3- تستایی که رد گزینه کردی ولی نتونستی بین گزینه های باقی مونده یکیشون رو انتخاب کنی (در واقع همون تست های شک دارت)
سوال : مباحث خاص چیا هستن ؟
+ توی بخش نکات کامل توضیح دادم

تیپ تست های زیر رو کلن نزن ! (کنارشون یه منها بذار)
1- مباحث حذفی
2- تستای خیلی سخت که میفهمی زورت نمیرسه
3- تست های خیلی وقت گیر (خصوصا توی شیمی وقتی میبینی یه تست 3 4 مرحله حل کردن نیاز داره)
4- تست هایی که اصلن بلد نیستی (شانسی زدن ممنوع !)

نحوه اجرا : دور دوم
به اولویت زیر برگرد و تست های ضربدر دارت رو دوباره حل کن . تست های منها دار رو هم کلا ول میکنی ! چون قرار نیس بزنیشون

1-تست های وقت گیر
2-تست های شک دار
3-تست های مربوط به مباحث خاص


نکات

1- مباحث خاص شامل چیزای رو به رو ان : 1- فصلایی که خیلی ضعیفی و تست کافی نزدی 2- فصلایی که خوندی ولی تست کافی نزدی 3- مباحثی که همیشه توی آزمونا زیاد بی دقتی میکنی ( این تیپ مهمترین تیپ ضربدر دارته - مثلن توی تست های جانوری همیشه یادت میره یه مورد جاندار رو در نظر بگیری و همون کار رو خراب میکنه . پس کنارش ضربدر بزن)

2- ترتیب اولویت ها رو باید شخصی سازی کنی . از فوت کوزه گری زیر استفاده کن که واقعن معجزس

فوت کوزه گری (تکنیک UTT) : در زمان های قدیم , اومدن یه آزمایشی کردن . 2 گروه آدم رو آوردن و بهشون یه سری اطلاعات در مورد چنتا ماشین دادن و قرار شد بعد از یک ساعت تصمیم بگیرن کدوم ماشین واسه خرید بهتره ! به گروه اول یه اتاق ساکت دادن که قشنگ بشینن فک کنن و حواسشون پرت نشه . به گروه دوم یه پازل دادن حل کنن که نتونن خودآگاهانه به اون ماشینا فک کنن . بعد از یه ساعت دیدن عه !! گروه دوم خیلییی انتخابای بهتری کردن !
بعد از کلی تحقیق و آزمایش اومدن این نظریه رو دادن که : بخش ناخودآگاه مغز خیلی خیلی توی حل مسائلی که قاعده و قانون خاصی ندارن موفق تره ! برعکس , بخش خودآگاه مغز واسه حل مسائلی که قانون و فرمول داره تواناتره ...

همین نظریه و تکنیک در واقع مبنای مدیریت زمانه ! ینی باید تستی که فرمول خاصی نداره و نمیتونی دور اول شرّش رو بکنی , بذاری واسه دور دوم ! چونکه ضمیر ناخودآگاهت میتونه توی این فرصت تست رو حل کنه و وقتی برگشتی با معجزه این تکنیک رو به رو بشی ! تستی که دور اول وحشتناک واست سخت بود الان مث آب خوردن حل میشه

چنتا نکته رو یادت باشه :
1- علاوه بر تست هایی که فرمول خاصی ندارن (مثل قرابت فارسی آیات , آیات دینی , تست های مفهومی زیست و ...) میتونی تست هایی که تا یه جایی حل کردی ولی گیر کردی رو هم دور دوم بزنی (مثلن تست فیزیک رو تا وسط حل کردی ولی نمیدونی بقیش با چه فرمولی حل میشه)
2- دیدی بعد آزمون وقتی داری تحلیل میکنی میبینی عههه این تست که خیلییی آسونه پس چرا من غلط زدم ؟! این دقیقااا نشونه همین نظریه اس . از صبح که آزمون رو دادی تا وقتی که داری تحلیل میکنی ضمیر ناخودآگاهت مشغول حل همین تست بوده و وقتی برمیگردی نگاهش میکنی میبینی چقد آسون بوده ولی خودآگاهت سر آزمون فک کرده عجب تست خفن و سختیه ...
3- رمز و راز این روش زمانه ! هرچقدر به ناخودآگاهت زمان بیشتری بدی , میتونه تستای بیشتری رو حل کنه . واسه همینه که تستای شک دار رو دور دوم باید بعد از تستای وقت گیر حل کنی (به اولویت های دور دوم مراجعه کن) ! چون در این صورت ناخودآگاهت میتونه از این فرصت استفاده کنه و ضربتی تستای شک دارتو حل کنه 
4- یکی از فواید بزرگ این روش کم کردن وسواسه ! چون که دور اول تستی که تا وسط حل کردی رو گیر نمیدی که بااااید حلش کنم ! با خیال راحت ولش میکنی و میسپاریش به ضمیر ناخودآگاهت . تصور کن توی آزمون وقتی وسواس نداشته باشی چقدرررر میتونی زمان ذخیره کنی ! این دقیقا همون معجزه روش UTT عه
5- اگه توضیح بیشتری نیاز داری , خصوصی بهم پیام بده تا پادکست این تکنیک رو واست بفرستم**
*

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

ای بابا
یادش بخیر فکر میکردیم کنکور رو بدیم دیگه تمومه، باورم نمیشه فکر میکردم بزرگترین سدی که تو زندگیم میتونه باشه کنکوره
این تاپیک ها هم دیگه فایده نداره، هر چی قبلا تمرین کردی همون باید سر کنکور باشی، من حتی دو روز یه بار هم میزدم لباس و شلواری رو میپوشیدم که میخواستم سر کنکور بپوشم، حواستون باشه رو خودتون یا پاسخنامه یا دفترچه سوال آب و آبمیوه نریزید، شام هم ماکارونی توصیه میشه، صبحونه هم مقوی و چند نوع باشه، نیمرو و کره عسل و چای شیرین صبحونه نوستالژی خودم شد و هنوز وقتا نیمرو و کره عسل رو با هم میخورم یاد صبح کنکورم میفتم
صبح کنکور که از خواب بیدار شدی دیگه به هیچی فکر نکن، فکر نکن چیا یادم رفته، چیا رو خوب بلدم، ای وای اون گرامر زبان چی بود فرمولش... دیگه جوری فکر کن انگار همین الانشم کنکور دادی و تمومه
کلید که اومد، درسایی که میدونید خوب زدید رو درصد بگیرید تا هم استرستون تا اعلام نتایج کمتر شه هم شادروان شید
بدانید و آگاه باشید مزد آن گرفت برادر که کار کرد، اگه درست تلاش کرده باشی حتما به چیزی که میخوای میرسی، نه فقط کنکور، تو همه مسائل زندگیت :Y (724):

----------


## Saeed79

> *من این مطالب رو از تاپیک @Saeed79 برداشتم تو این چند وقت هم ازشون استفاده کردم. ممنون ازش**. شما هم روی چندتا ازمون تمرین کن تا سر کنکور برات جدید نباشه
> **
> *


*خوشحالم که واستون مفید بوده*

----------


## indomitable

بچها یه کاغذ هست میزنن رو صندلی مون،اسم و...اینا رو روش نوشته بعد تموم شدن اشکال نداره به نظرتون جوابامونو اونجا بنویسیم با خودمون بیاریم تا با کلیدا مقایسه کنیم؟گیر نمیدن؟

----------


## _Aramesh_

> بچها یه کاغذ هست میزنن رو صندلی مون،اسم و...اینا رو روش نوشته بعد تموم شدن اشکال نداره به نظرتون جوابامونو اونجا بنویسیم با خودمون بیاریم تا با کلیدا مقایسه کنیم؟گیر نمیدن؟


زمان که تموم میشه سریع برگه ها رو میگیرن چطوری میخوای بنویسی. حساس نشو وقتی رسیدی خونه سوالا رو دانلود کن جوابا رو یاددلشت کن تا ولید بیاد

----------


## _Aramesh_

> ای بابا
> یادش بخیر فکر میکردیم کنکور رو بدیم دیگه تمومه، باورم نمیشه فکر میکردم بزرگترین سدی که تو زندگیم میتونه باشه کنکوره
> این تاپیک ها هم دیگه فایده نداره، هر چی قبلا تمرین کردی همون باید سر کنکور باشی، من حتی دو روز یه بار هم میزدم لباس و شلواری رو میپوشیدم که میخواستم سر کنکور بپوشم، حواستون باشه رو خودتون یا پاسخنامه یا دفترچه سوال آب و آبمیوه نریزید، شام هم ماکارونی توصیه میشه، صبحونه هم مقوی و چند نوع باشه، نیمرو و کره عسل و چای شیرین صبحونه نوستالژی خودم شد و هنوز وقتا نیمرو و کره عسل رو با هم میخورم یاد صبح کنکورم میفتم
> صبح کنکور که از خواب بیدار شدی دیگه به هیچی فکر نکن، فکر نکن چیا یادم رفته، چیا رو خوب بلدم، ای وای اون گرامر زبان چی بود فرمولش... دیگه جوری فکر کن انگار همین الانشم کنکور دادی و تمومه
> کلید که اومد، درسایی که میدونید خوب زدید رو درصد بگیرید تا هم استرستون تا اعلام نتایج کمتر شه هم شادروان شید
> بدانید و آگاه باشید مزد آن گرفت برادر که کار کرد، اگه درست تلاش کرده باشی حتما به چیزی که میخوای میرسی، نه فقط کنکور، تو همه مسائل زندگیت


ممنون از لطفتون
بله شاید بهتر بود اسمشو میذاشتم آخرین نصیحت ها : )

----------


## indomitable

> زمان که تموم میشه سریع برگه ها رو میگیرن چطوری میخوای بنویسی. حساس نشو وقتی رسیدی خونه سوالا رو دانلود کن جوابا رو یاددلشت کن تا ولید بیاد


نه میتونی زود تر هم بدی برگه رو

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*تاپیک مال پارساله و خب امسال باتوجه به تغییرات توی دفترچه و... شرایط متفاوته

ولی میتونید اینجا از روش ها و استراتژی هاتون بگید و نقد کنید و اصلاح و تمرین تا به بهترین شیوه مناسب خودتون برسید


up*

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z3R0


تاپیک مال پارساله و خب امسال باتوجه به تغییرات توی دفترچه و... شرایط متفاوته

ولی میتونید اینجا از روش ها و استراتژی هاتون بگید و نقد کنید و اصلاح و تمرین تا به بهترین شیوه مناسب خودتون برسید


up


خیلی دوست دارم تجربه های ناچیزمو به اشتراک بذارم وازبقیه چیزای جدیدیادبگیرم
جداازبحث حوصله زمانش 
گفتنش این حسوبهم القامیکنه انگاردارم وسط تولد کتاب میخونم..
بازم ممنون که upشد🧡*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> خیلی دوست دارم تجربه های ناچیزمو به اشتراک بذارم وازبقیه چیزای جدیدیادبگیرم
> جداازبحث حوصله زمانش 
> گفتنش این حسوبهم القامیکنه انگاردارم وسط تولد کتاب میخونم..
> بازم ممنون که upشد*


دقیقا...
منم دیگه حال و هوای فعالیت ندارم زمان و انرژی گذاشتن نه تاثیری داره نه فایده ای و نه دیگر مخاطبی
اینجام شده محفلی برای گشت و گذار ارواح گونه و چرندیات حاشیه محور

خواهش میکنم
سرت سلامت موفق باشی

----------


## Arnold

> دقیقا...
> منم دیگه حال و هوای فعالیت ندارم زمان و انرژی گذاشتن نه تاثیری داره نه فایده ای و نه دیگر مخاطبی
> اینجام شده محفلی برای گشت و گذار ارواح گونه و چرندیات حاشیه محور
> 
> خواهش میکنم
> سرت سلامت موفق باشی


درسته که انجمن انجمن سابق نیست اما شما رسالت خودت رو انجام بده .یکنفر هم استفاده کنه کار بزرگیه..

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z3R0




دقیقا...
منم دیگه حال و هوای فعالیت ندارم زمان و انرژی گذاشتن نه تاثیری داره نه فایده ای و نه دیگر مخاطبی
اینجام شده محفلی برای گشت و گذار ارواح گونه و چرندیات حاشیه محور

خواهش میکنم
سرت سلامت موفق باشی


کاملا حس میشه 
وتاحدودی میفهمم چی میگی
اینکه توزمان حوصله وانگیزتوبذاری برای یکاری
بحث چارتا لایک امتیازعددنیست بحث پسندیدن مخاطب فیدبک گرفتن وایااین براشون مفیدبوده
ومیره داخل یه تاپیک دوهزاری nتالایک بحث حاشیه سوالای بیخود که بایه سرچ توگوگل ومراجعه عقلی حل میشه
وهمه اینجا یه پاروانشناس ناجی
درحالت عادی پرنده پرنمیزنه کافیه یه نفرمشکلی بگه یابحث حاشیه ای
انجمن درفعال ترین حالته(روی صحبتم بااونایی نیست که دلسوزانه زمان میذارن)
یه کورسوی نوری اینجاروروشن نگه میداره برا عددای انگشتی بچه هایی که گزارشکارمیدن یارفع اشکال میکنن دمشون گرم خسته نباشن♡
.
صفحه اصلی انجمن میبینی کلاس چی برم مدرسان شریف چی بخونم مدرسان شریف کجادرس بخونم مدرسان شریف(تلفن:بیست نه دوتاشیش)((÷
.
ولی به تلافی این روزای سرد بی روح انجمن دراواسط نفسای بهار دونه دونه این تاپیکای بیخودوبعدکنکورآپ میکنه ومیپرسم شدیانه؟(=

حیف اینجابود که اینجورپژمرده بشه.*

----------


## loading

> دقیقا...
> منم دیگه حال و هوای فعالیت ندارم زمان و انرژی گذاشتن نه تاثیری داره نه فایده ای و نه دیگر مخاطبی
> اینجام شده محفلی برای گشت و گذار ارواح گونه و چرندیات حاشیه محور
> 
> خواهش میکنم
> سرت سلامت موفق باشی


حرفتو میفهمم داداش، کاملا میفهمم چه حسی داری وقتی میبینی به جای مطالب علمی مشاوره ای بدردبخور، یه مشت تاپیک چرت و مشاعره های مسخره و عنگیزشی های زرد زیاد شده ولی لطفا به فعالیتت ادامه بده رفیق

مطمنم خیلیا از مطالبت استفاده کردن، حداقل خود من تو همین دو ماه گذشته که مجددا دارم انجمن رو چک میکنم، یه لیست از تاپیک هات سیو کردم و گاهی اوقات مطالعشون میکنم ، آنقدری که بهم کمک کرده

زمان کنکور قبلیم سال ۹۷ هم همچین گل و بلبل نبود انجمن، اکثر تاپیک ها این بود : زیست الگو یا آی‌کیو !!!!
یا افشین مقتدا افسانه است )))

همیشه از این دست تاپیک های چرت بوده

----------

